# Southern California FT



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

In the derby, callbacks to the 3rd series. 16 dogs

1-3-4-6-7-9-10-11-14-16-18-20-21-23-24-25


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks for posting Aleen. I see that Ruth Aud and Megan are still in. This is the first time Ruth has run Megan. Patti Kiernan has trained and run her. Go Ruth and Megan


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Annette said:


> thanks for posting Aleen. I see that Ruth Aud and Megan are still in. This is the first time Ruth has run Megan. Patti Kiernan has trained and run her. Go Ruth and Megan


That's awesome. Way to go Ruth and Megan!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

GO Ruth and Megan


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Go River. #20 in the derby.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Callbacks to 4th series in the Derby scheduled for tomorrow morning (13 dogs):

1-3-4-6-7-9-10-11-18-20-21-23-24

Good luck to all


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Judy for posting. 
Go Ruth and Megan#23 in the Derby 4th series.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

First series of the limited did not get finished today. 6 dogs left to run in the morning.

Arleen


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

How fun for Ruth! She must be so excited! Go Megan - We are routing for you!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Hubby just got a call from Pat Nichols.

MIDNIGHT SHOOTER got 2nd place in the Derby at Lost Hills. BIG congratulations to Pat and Debi Nichols. That makes 4 Derby points for Shooter who just turned 13 mo. old on Oct. 2.

We are the very proud breeders of Shooter (AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber x Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia). Don and Ruby are my avatar.

Don says... enter Sally (Shooter's sister) in Derby at the PRTA trial to be held in Corning, so I better go to EE and do that. He is pumped.

Not only is Don pumped about Shooter, he is pumped because our grandson Dano Graves is still racking up the TDs as the starting QB for Folsom High School. Don went to the game last night and is on his way home now. Folsom is now 5-0 after 5 games. Dano's stats are being called fantasy football. (his stats are on MaxPreps on-line) 20 TDs by game #4 and last night 6 TDs passing and 1 run in. 77% passing rate as of 4 games. Don't know what it is now after 5 games. 

I could go on and on as Dano's proud gramma. Don is worse. If you see him at the PRTA trial, don't ask him how is grandson Dano is doing as a 16 yr. old junior starting QB. He will bend your ear for a long time, and then launch into how Dano's big brother David did as Folsom's star QB last year. (Did good enough to be Sacto Player of the Year and get a full ride scholarship to the Univ of Hawaii where he is red shirting this year.)

The Sacramento Bee wondered if young Dano could fill his brother's shoes. Well, he is and he is beating records to boot, including some records his brother set.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Pat and Deb on Shooter's 2nd in the Derby. 
Does anyone know the other Derby placments and Jams?

Congratulations Helen and Don on your grandson's TDs


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

In the Limited, call backs to the 2nd series. There were 58 dogs called back.

1-2-3-5-6-7-8-9-10-13-14-15-17-21-22-23-24-26-27-28-29-30-33-37-38-39-40-41-43-45-48-49-50-51-52-53-54-55-56-57-59-60-61-64-65-66-68-69-70-72-74-76-77-79-80-81-82-83

Also heard that Leica II won the derby and Make It Happen Captain (Cappy) got the RJ. Didn't get any more info on the derby.

Arleen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Arleen Thanks for the info on the Derby and the Limited.
Congratulations to the Derby winner Leica II handled by Jerry Patopea and Derby RJ Cappy.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Okay, here we go again. Callbacks to the 2nd series in the Qual. 

17 ran, 13 back and #5 was a scratch

1-2-3-4-6-7-9-10-11-12-14-17-18

Just a side note here. When the judge was giving the callbacks to my husband, he asked if they were going up on the internet. My husband said yes, probably in about 3 minutes. The judge then said "We really appreciate that." SO..... looks like maybe this is what needs to happen much more often. 

Arleen


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

35 dogs back to the Water Blind in the Limited. Dog # 81 will start

1-2-5-6-7-13-14-15-17-21-22-24-26-28-30-33-40-41-43-45-49-50-54-55-57-59-61-65-66-70-74-76-77-79-81

Arleen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Derby fourth place Anza's Blue Angel Megan O/H Ruth Aud
Congratulations Ruth and Megan


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh my, Congratulations Ruth and Megan. What a great first time working together at a trial. Hope to see more of this. 

Arleen


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Callbacks to the Qual 3rd series:

1-2-6-7-9-10-11-14-17-18


Callbacks to the AM land blind:

3-4-5-6-7-8-9-14-15-16-17-18-19-20-21-26-28-29-30-31-32-33-34-36-37-39-40-42-45-46-47-50-52-53

Arleen


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats Ruth!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Complete Derby Results:

1st - Leica - O: Charrier, H: Patopea
2nd - Shooter - O/H Nicholls
3rd - Phin - O/H Pennington
4th - Megan - O/H Aud
RJ - Cappy - O:Zellner/Stark H: Patopea
JAMS:
Blue - O/H Woodward
Hailey - O/H Conrad
Emmitt - O:Tallman H: Madore
Henry - O: Cockroft H: Pleasant
Gale - O:Bewley H: Kiernan
Freedom - O/H Moore
Merry - O: Pfluger/Madore H: Madore
River - O: Fitzpatrick H: Hayre


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Callbacks to the 4th in the Qual. 9 dogs back

1-2-6-7-9-10-14-17-18

Arleen


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

You go Rainy!!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Final Results for the Limited

1. #14 FC Merlyn IV O/H Jane Patopea 
2. #28 Lot Like Willy Robin & Glenn Gulvin H Robin Gulvin
3. #1 War Eagle's Down N Dirty Dixie O Josh Conrad H Billy Sargenti  
4. #79 Go Margo O/H Mel Milton

RJ #65 FC World Famous Magical Mischief O Joe Augustyn H Billy Sargenti

JAM's #5 FC World Famous Buddy
#6 FC Justin Time Mr. Moto
#30 Foxfires The Highlander
#33 Watermark's The Black Pearl
#40 Chatanika's High Water Haylee
#59 Nebo's Gem Robber
#77 FC AFC Citori's Accept No Substitute



Final for the Qual

1. #2 Island Acres Gator Ed Minoggie H-Patti Kiernan
2. #1 Wood River's Duck Tucker Bill Fruehling H-Mark Madore
3. #14 Clearwater's Lone Star Rich Charrier H-Jim Gonia/Mark Madore
4. #6 Widgeon's Lil Ms Rascal Jack O'Connor H-Jim Gonia/Mark Madore
RJ #9 Glenelm's Thandi O/H Mervyn Jacobson
JAMs #7 Citori's The Emancipator
#17 A.K.A. John Wayne
#18 Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy 

Congratulations to all placers. And a great big congratulations to Merlyn and Jane. Merlyn's going to the National Open. (Magic and the puppies all say
Yeah!)

Arleen


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS Josh and Dixie and your OPEN 3rd Place !*​ 
*Go Dustbuckets! *​ 
*Dan and Missy*​


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Josh!


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats to the Patopea's truck. Very nice weekend.


----------



## Olds (Apr 16, 2008)

Congrats Josh! You guys are doing it!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations to super chick (sagehen) Robin Gulvin! 2nd place!!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Dixie and Billy had a great weekend. Billy has done a very nice job with her, couldn't be happier with both of them. 

thanks Billy.


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats Ruth for your first debut together! Wow I think that is eight points for Megan now! Levi and I are proud of you two.

Also to Rich Carrier and Mark Madore, nice weekend!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to Scotty Seward and Lark for their first place in the Amateur! Woo-hoo! Way to go!


----------

